# The DEF "DEATH" of my 2011 Duramax



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

As I post this my 2011 Chevy 6.6L Duramax in Broke Down in Lake Fork due to the on going problems with DEF. I knew it was only a matter of time before it bit my in the rear. Well approx 250 miles from home it's sits in Alba,Tx waiting to be taken to the Chevrolet dealership in Mineola, Tx for another sensor issue (check engine light) and re-gen of the DEF filter...seem that diesels with DEF aren't made to idle for longer than 20-30min in the sweltering heat of texas...Def fluid doesn't do well at temps above 86 degrees..Maybe it's a problem with all the DEF required emissions on ford,dodge and chevy? I was told by the dealer in Baytown I wasn't driving it hard enough to keep filters cleared out ( above 55mph for extended periods of time) and the city commute was screwing up everything...30.000 miles left on a 100,000 mile warranty may not be worth the emission problem...who has removed all the DEF related devices off the truck and what did it cost...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I won't admit to doing it to mine, but if I did it would cost around $1,500 bucks and it was done with 500 miles on the truck. The truck now has 40,000 +\- miles on it and it has never been back to the dealer for anything. It would be the best decision I ever made. The truck before this one might have been deleted and every diesel I buy going forward might have this done. 
A Diesel engine is supposed to be reliable. These additional sensors and DEF fluid make them unreliable. Just remove the problem all together. Do the EGR and throw an aftermarket air intake on there while you're at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

did mine at around 36k up to 91k now on a 2011 f250. I looking into doing the h and s fuel pumps and the h and s turbo kit. Probably do the fuel first since the turbo setup is near 7k. 

The only issue I have had is a blown charge air cooler pipe. $200 for OEM. I wasnt stranded but could only go around 45mph to the closest dealer.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I am looking into full deletes as well. I leveled the truck and went with 33s underneath mileage dropped about 2mpg. I added an edge tuner and will see what it does. 
I was told for a custom tune, EFI live, exhaust and cold air intake was about 2k. I the rest is just removing the DEF filter to open it up a little more. You can save about 200 by buying the cold air intake and installing it yourself. It takes about 45 minutes


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it legal to delete DEF? will you be able to pass annual inspection?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

no and the inspection for a diesel is only safety not emissions


----------



## shooter308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Cops in the brazoria county area r wrighting tickets for diesel owners if they see smoke and or that the exhaust has been modified leave the muffler on it and keep the tune clean and u should be fine. Had a nephew that was given tickets for this very reason.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

SeaY'all said:


> I am looking into full deletes as well. I leveled the truck and went with 33s underneath mileage dropped about 2mpg. I added an edge tuner and will see what it does.
> I was told for a custom tune, EFI live, exhaust and cold air intake was about 2k. I the rest is just removing the DEF filter to open it up a little more. You can save about 200 by buying the cold air intake and installing it yourself. It takes about 45 minutes


How do u know how long it takes lol


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

UPDATE: Mineola Chevy called and said the replaced another nox sensor ( check engine). The Def light on the dash went off after a "regen". 29,000.00 more miles and it's all being removed...truck is paid off and I will deal with it, I'm keeping it, the heck with a truck note.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

daniel7930 said:


> How do u know how long it takes lol


Ive done cold air intakes on the last two trucks I owned.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

The way the inspection laws read now, a diesel is required to have any and all emissions related items that came factory installed to be in place in order to pass. Now it doesn't say they have to work . On my FIL 08 6.4L ford, we plasma cut the dpf, gutted it, really welded and reinstalled it. It has a muffler but it's aftermarket and the egr is deleted in the comp but is still on the vehicle.


----------

